# Google Sheets Template for Component Inventory?



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jul 14, 2019)

I have A LOT of parts and I figured what better time than now to make an inventory of all my components so I can keep track of em and make re-ordering easier.
Do any of you use a Google Sheets template or have a link to an ideal free spreadsheet template that I can use to start entering in my inventory? How do you all keep track of what you have on hand?
I have 4 of these.


----------



## Mo1978 (Jul 24, 2019)

I use https://www.partkeepr.org/, it is an open source inventory management system. I installed it on my webserver and could not live without it anymore. Items are synced from an online database, you can manage projects and see if you can build them and remove all used parts for that project from your stock and so on.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jul 25, 2019)

Mo1978 said:


> I use https://www.partkeepr.org/, it is an open source inventory management system. I installed it on my webserver and could not live without it anymore. Items are synced from an online database, you can manage projects and see if you can build them and remove all used parts for that project from your stock and so on.


Awesome! That sounds promising. I spent the last few days entering my inventory into a super generic google sheets doc but I really don't know how to do any of the fancy stuff that make spreadsheets handier, like pars, links, mathy bits, or other wizardry.


----------



## bowanderror (Jul 25, 2019)

Not necessarily what you're looking for, but I use this sheet of common components when I'm ordering parts for multiple projects all at the same time. It also works for stocking common components when you're going to be breadboarding or modding stuff and you're not sure exactly what all you'll need.

I can't remember who I got it from, but whomever posted this on DIYS/FSB, thanks a million!








						pedal parts
					

general  res,ceramic cap,film cap,elec cap,pot,IC,transistors,switch,enclosure 10R,4p7,1n,1uF,linear,LM308,BC108,NPN Si,foot 3P3T,1590B 33R,10p,2n2,2u2,1K B,LM358,BC109c,NPN Si,foot DPDT,1590BB 47R,22p,3n3,3u3,2KB,LM741,BC184,foot momentary,125B 100R,30p,4n7,4u7,5K B,LM386,BC309,SPDT on/on 220R,4...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks! Everything there is in my list. When I get my Google sheets list in order I'll post a copy up if anyone wants to use it. Ideally I'd like to have it have a counter so when I click on it it adds to an "order more" column, but I don't know how to do this yet. If anyone does, please share. Also having prices, links, part numbers, etc...


----------

